# Vehículos eléctricos (EV) - Construcción de un "e-kart" o moto



## Hasedor de cosas (Sep 1, 2008)

Últimamente me he estado informando sobre los (EV), y observando por Internet, vi que ante la poca comercialización que tienen estos transportes, en concreto coches, hay talleres, sobretodo en América, que los construyen a partir de uno convencional a gasolina, montando el motor eléctrico con sus baterías.

Pero entonces vi que la gente iba más allá, como uno que en su propio "mini" taller de casa fabrica karts con resultados espectaculares. Para verlos, pasaros por la página web del personaje en cuestión:

http://neurotikart.com/index.html

Lo mejor de dicha página es el contenido visual y tutorial, que muestra la construcción de uno de estos fantásticos vehículos.

Mi intención sería llevar a debate el tema a gente interesada, y que aunque no vayamos a construir un kart (quien sabe), quien tenga idea sobre el tema "EV" pueda informar sobre un seguido de dudas sobre el funcionamiento de estos en referencia a las baterías, la carga de éstas, el variador de velocidad eléctrico, el tipo de motor... 

Seguro que el tema interesa;  

Gracias.


----------



## jofer (Sep 4, 2008)

Interesante el tema. Yo fabrique uno casero con un buen rendimiento. en cuanto a ahorro de baterías y un alto torque  las partes son elementales motor de una caminadora eléctrica aprox 2hp alto torque. estos motores van desde 10 volt dc hasta 120 dc todos los motores de magneto fijo tienen un alto torque el control de velocidad tarjeta rectificadora con comparador de voltaje y la potencia  son unos transistores darlington   estos mismos caminadores  traen las tarjetas reguladores de velocidad  internas. son usados para hacer ejercicios en los gym o en las casas y se le pone un buen panel de baterías y listo.


----------



## Hasedor de cosas (Sep 14, 2008)

No se me había ocurrido la idea de hacerlo con una máquina de caminar eléctrica.

Yo pensé en un motor de lavadora, pero éstos funcionan a 220 V, pero si me dices que las maquinas de los gym van a partir de 10V... genial pues, y si como me dices además llevan variador de velocidad, mejor aún. Aunque; ¿el variador lo acoplas al EV en forma de acelerador convencional?
y tengo alguna duda más, cómo eso de "el control de velocidad tarjeta rectificadora con comparador de voltaje", no lo he oído nunca

Vale grácias.


----------



## jofer (Sep 14, 2008)

si efectivamente.ojo no tienes que hacer cambios de ninguna clase en  la targeta dejala igual  algunas bienen con el reostato (controlador de velocidad ) longitudinal y otros radiales pero ya es de ponerlo y adaptarlo de acuerdo al acelerador del auto inclusive las nuevas que bienen con el control digital se pueden utilizar ya que la parte digital le entrega a travez de un integrado los pulsos  targeta de control principal voy a tomar unas fotos y te las mando de un circuito y del motor no tienes que rectificar ni nada ya viene lista hay una targeta de una maquina atletis que la ensamblan en brasil motor dc  magneto fijo y targeta de potencia controladora de velocidad el costo en colombia en dolares es aprox motor de us$ 200 y targeta us$150 eso lo consigues como accesorios en cualquier distribuidor de atletis maquinas para gym o mira por lo regular de segunda aveces esas maquinas las tiran por falta de mantenimiento y en una chatarreria la puedes conseguir mas economica no dudes en preguntar estare atento a cualquier inquietud abrazos


----------



## jofer (Sep 14, 2008)

los motores en dc no son los mismos motores que ac el que vamos a utilizar es un motor en corriente directa o DC estos motores tienen la caracteristica de que puedes utilizar una velocidad variable o voltaje variable pero rectificados haber como algunos de estos motores vienen con magneto fijo o iman tienen alto torque o mucha fuerza potencia asi le entregues 10 volt tienes muy buena fuerza y lo subes a 20 gradualmente va aumentando la velocidad y la fuerza no necesitas closh ni nada de eso al dejar de acelerar puedes frenar lo que hace la targeta o circuito es rectificat el voltage que viene a 110volt corriente alterna convertirla a corriente directa y al mismo tiempo sirve de reguladora de voltaje (velocidad) 
nota estos motores son mejores para este tipo de trabajo ya que en poco vol te pueden entregar alto torque o potencia para el arranque mientras que un motor de ac por decir algo el de una lavadora le pones 20 vol y escasamente vez que empieza a rodar pero sin fuerza por eso es que los motores dc son los empleados en todas las maquinas de diverciones cuidades de hierro la caracteristica especial de la targeta de una maquina caminadora es que te entrega el voltaje y la potencia exacta que te exija el motor.

una cosa que se me olvidaba necesitas un inversor de voltaje de buena  potencia por que supongamos que tienes tres baterías 12 volt dc 25 amps  las pones en paralelo te dan los mismos 12volt pero con mayor amp luego  le pones un inversor (transformador 12vol dc en 110volt ac y le tienes  que poner uno que tenga muy buen watiaje o amperaje )entonces ya tienes  110 vol ac portatiles para entregárselos al circuito regulador  rectificador convertidos  a 110 volt regulados y rectificados y ya le  puedes dar el ajuste de velocidad que quieras.

a propósito donde es villa nueva de mata puerros


----------



## piratex (Sep 14, 2008)

Como dicen arriba un DC es mejor para esta aplicacion, ademas de ser mas facil por ejemplo, mediante un simple PWM puedes modificar la tension media aplicada y por ende controlar la velocidad asi de facil.
Hay algo que no han mencionado, pero en el frenado se puede recuperar energia!, convirtiendo el motor en un generador y aprovechar la inercia que lleva el motor. (se puede hacer en los 2 casos DC y AC)


----------



## Hasedor de cosas (Sep 14, 2008)

Vaya, la idea entonces es genial, y me parece que la más económica. Teniendo el sistema de funcionamiento interno de la caminadora, tienes ya medio trabajo hecho... Aunque según he entendido, se necesita un inversor de corriente. Así pues, de 12V dc en baterías en paralelo, a 110V ac. ¿Esta es la alimentación del sistema de la caminadora?
He visto algunos inversores, y los comunes funcionan de 12 a 220V; ¿Sirven estos?

Respecto de Villanueva de Matapuerros, es simplemente una variante popular al original nombre de "Vilanova i la Geltrú", una ciudad de Cataluña. 

Bueno, grácias de nuevo;


----------



## jofer (Sep 14, 2008)

en europa tienes siempre 220vol por lo tanto los motores de los caminadores tambien deben de ser de 220 no importa puedes ya jugar con esta idea yo lo pongo asi por que aqui en suramerica utilizamos 110 volt tu lo acomodas a tu vol ok


----------



## piratex (Sep 14, 2008)

pero si estan hablando del rango de tension para el motor de caminadora en DC, porque se complican con los 220 o 110 v "AC" ?¿?¿?¿?¿


----------



## jofer (Sep 14, 2008)

tiene toda la razon señor piratex como lo que ud describe en el comentario anterior circuito regulador y listo y lo de la retroalimentacion asi es ok tks por hacer caer en cuenta


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 15, 2008)

Lo mejor son los motores para este tipo de aplicaciones son los "Brushless", son livianos y tienen potencia, revisen http://www.hobbycity.com hay uno de 9Hp que pesa menos de 5Kg, lo estuve buscando pero no lo vi... 
En realidad lo que mas nos limita a la hora de hacernos un vehiculo electrico es conseguir un buen motor.
Usar un motor comun y corriente de alterna no es la mejor solucion porq ademas necesitamos un inverter, lo cual resta eficiencia y podriamos tener problemas con la forma de onda.
Para armar un E.V. para picadas pueden usar un "burro" o motor de arranque de auto, no es para usos de mas de 30 seg pero esta muy bueno... tengo uno armado pero destine las baterias a otras cosas, despues subo unas fotos. saludos


----------



## Hasedor de cosas (Sep 19, 2008)

Quizá conviene pensar bien si utilizar motor de 110 o 220v con convertidor de voltage o acoplar uno de V exacto. Creo que si, es la mejor opción. Uno de 36 o 48 alimentado de 3 o 4 baterias. Yo me había concentrado más en la construcción de un mini coche electr., como es un kart, más real que si queremos hacerlo en un coche de verdad. Y claro, aunque se trate de un experimento, la cosa se puede convertir en un fracaso o en un éxito según nuestras posibilidades. Lo podemos hacer a modo de soldadura y/o reciclaje de objetos para crear nuestro cuerpo del kart. Volviendo al tema motores, la opción de usar uno más o menos específico a las necesidades a nuestro vehículo, puede resultar bastante cara. Si habéis mirado la página de aquél señor que construye sus e-karts, podremos aprender mucho sobre su construcción y algo sobre componentes, pero poco. Lleva un motor de coche de golf, que es lo que más se asimila al kart. Y montado sobre este con 4 baterías llega a tener prestaciones de vértigo, y sin problemas superan los 50 o 60Km/h. Aunque estos motores resultan caros, entorno los 350$. Entonces pensamos directamente en otra alternativa, pero; ¿La hay? Se trata de eso, de encontrar un motor eficiente en cuanto consumo, rendimiento, revoluciones, empuje, fuerza... COn un voltage igual al de las baterías, y que así no necesite rectificador de voltage. Y luego está el tema del regulador de velocidad, que creo que se venden, pero no se donde, aunque en eso creo que no hay problema en encotrar.
La duda sería la clase de componentes (motor, reg. velocidad) que un e-kart debería llevar, de la forma más sencilla y económica. Bueno, os dejo con una pagina que está bastante bien:   http://www.golfcarcatalog.com/catalog/index.cfm?fuseaction=catalog&parent_id=967

Venga, grácias;


----------



## jose_flash (Sep 23, 2008)

pues yo tengo dos motores uno de  una depuradora de piscina con un gran torque eso con una estrela de 10 dientes en la motriz y unos de 40 en la arratrada podria tirar a alguien sim problema con solo 4 amp perooooo la velocidad y si es sin reductor  va muy lento pues imajina eso, luego tengo otro de una moto  de los niños pequeños que fuerza tendra muchisisisma porque con los dedos no puedo girarlo ni con todas mis ganas solo puedo ponerlo en marcha con una bateria de una moto
pero no se su velocidad lo mejor seria un motor paso a paso de 6 aamp por fase con un driver de altas rpm y con una motriz de 10 y una arrastrada de 30 o 40 tiraria contigo y ademas rapidito porque puedes hacer girar el motor a mas de 9.000 rpm mucho mas ...y vi bicis tiradas con un motor pad quiquitos y ir cambiando de marchar y eso arreaba muchisimo!


----------



## jose_flash (Sep 24, 2008)

ya se el par de uno de los motores el par es de 85 N esoo es un buen par no su pongo un reductor de una reladion de 2:1 va de sobra para tirar con una persona a mas de 30 Km/h?
5000 rpm, 6 amp max.

12-24 volt ..12 volt 3000 rpm ..24 vot 6000 rpm


----------



## juanmalira (Sep 9, 2009)

hola a todos yo m quieri hacer un karting electrico y tengo algunas dudas la primera dudas es eso de el acelerador ? como hago el acelerador a un motor de lavadora si me explican eso y m dan los matriales pra hacer el acelerado o controlador de velocidad ?¿ y la siguien es como hago las conexiones de las baterias al el motor espero pronta repuesta gracias..

hola a todos yo m quieri hacer un karting electrico y tengo algunas dudas la primera dudas es eso de el acelerador ? como hago el acelerador a un motor de lavadora si me explican eso y m dan los matriales pra hacer el acelerado o controlador de velocidad ?¿ y la siguien es como hago las conexiones de las baterias al el motor espero pronta repuesta gracias..


----------



## yokero (Mar 25, 2011)

Miren de los tipicos patines electricos esos que no corren mas de 20KM/h y la batería mas o menos dura unos 25/min (aprox.) tengo 2 motores, yo creo que aumentando un pelin el voltaje y quitando los controladores a la hora usar el motor (luego para la carga su vuelve a poner) se conseguiría mas velocidad y potencia. 

Respecto al acelerador me gustaría saber como transformar el pomo acelerador en pedal.

Gracias y espero respuestas aunque la información sea escasa, cuando tenga unos minutos pondré los datos del motor y la batería y tal y cual.


----------



## RobertRoig (Abr 4, 2011)

lo q pasa es que hablais de cosas diferentes...
hay distintos hilos que hablan de hacer EV pero... el tema acaba siendo la PASTA que vale una bateria LiFePO4 de unos pocos Ah... si no recuerdo mal, lo más barato que encontré iba por los 2€ el wh.
2cv son 1500w para tirar media hora...   1500€... tienes para comprarte una motillo chula y hacer muchos km con ella.

con los coches que ahora mismo estan empezando a entrar en el mercado, es evidente, pagas 35k por un coche parecido a uno de 15k; 20mil euros de gasolina dan para muuuuchos km. 
y como lo recargas, tiras un cable desde tu 2º3ª, de la ventana del comedor que da a la calle... y en tu pais de donde sacan la energia? hidroelectricas? eolicas, fotovolt? ... o nuclear y quemando todo lo que encuentran?

luego está la eficiencia, (wiki) que el motor de un coche, tiene una eficiencia 25% uno normal, 35% un diesel, y hasta 55% la central térmica, osea, qe contamina la mitad... pero la energia la tienen que transportar, convertir, almacenar... transformar y acumular en tu EV... igual que la gasolina del coche... .. .. y la gasolina en el fondo... es barata. y pagtas impustos para que tu pais tenga sanidad pública.

Robert.
acabas contaminando lo mismo mas o menos


----------



## peeeedro (Jul 15, 2011)

Genteeee, estoy investigando para hacer un VE pero no precisamente un kart, sino mas bien tipo un arenero o un buggy chiquito para dos personas que alcance por lo menos 40 km/h. Tenia pensado en un motor de cc de 24 o 36 V (para usar dos o tres baterías de autos), pero no tengo idea de que potencia necesitaría. Cualquier cosa o sugerencia, se las agradesco! Un abrazo genteee.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2011)

Las mini motos scooter para adolescentes llevan motores de 200 o 250 Watts.

Calculale 700 Watts aproximadamente 1 hp


----------



## Tavo (Mar 20, 2012)

No sé cuántos watts tenga este bicho, pero realmente es impresionante la fuerza que tiene... sinceramente nunca pensé que un motor DC pudiese llegar a tener tanta fuerza!!! 

Fíjense los detalles del kart... discos de frenos ventilados en las ruedas delanteras... obviamente hidráulicos... eso ya te da una noción de la potencia... 

Ni me quiero imaginar las baterías que debe tener, pero sin exagerar unos 1000A más o menos... 

Increíble... *96km/h en 3,4 Seg!!!   *






------------------------------------------------------------

Igualmente... estarán muy lindos los kartings eléctricos... pero no tienen emoción, el motor no tiene vida...  Me quedo mil veces con algo como esto!!


----------



## DavidMJ (Mar 20, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Las mini motos scooter para adolescentes llevan motores de 200 o 250 Watts.
> 
> Calculale 700 Watts aproximadamente 1 hp



Yo tengo 2 patinetes a motor y cada uno lleva un motor de 250W a 24V y hasta 14A, lo malo es que las baterias son de acido y se suelen estropear pronto

Salu2


----------



## Beamspot (Mar 23, 2012)

Veamos, un coche 'normal' necesita unos 15KW para moverse en llano y sin viento a unos 80KM/h. Si la batería es como la del Volta, de 16KWh, a 360V, 44Ah, dura alrededor de una hora, y tiene una autonomía de unos 80-90 Km.

El motor suele ser trifásico a >200V, y se suele usar un inverter de dos cuadrantes refrigerado por agua, ya que se calienta bastante. En realidad, todo viene a ser como un brushless, pero con frenado regenerativo. Muy sencillito. Cables de 75mm2 de sección, conexión a tornillos de M8, y tal. Además, muy seguro: si tocas la batería con las manos el resultado es seguro seguro.

Claro que podemos alimentarlo a 36V. 440 A de nada. Cables de más de 100m2. PCB's con pistas de 0.15mm para manejar la corriente y tal. Y un PIC16F84 para controlarlo todo. Vamos, chupao.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2012)

*Autobús eléctrico a 250 km/hora y 600 kw.*

 Wubbo Ockles, físico y astronauta neerlandés, presenta en la 59º edición de la Feria Mundial de Transporte Público en Dubai, este prototipo de autobús eléctrico, que puede alcanzar la sorprendente velocidad de 250 kilómetros por hora.Tiene como características principales 15 metros de largo, lo que le permiten transportar a 23 personas. Por razones aerodinámicas no es muy alto, y la fibra de carbono ha sido el material empleado para su construcción, para dar ligereza al modelo.Esta "superlimusina", como ha sido calificada, alcanza los 600 kw de potencia gracias a varias baterías de polímero de litio, y cuenta con un sistema especial para detectar obstáculos, así como una extraordinaria capacidad de frenado.Se rumorea que la primera ruta que pueda hacer en carretera sea la que une Dubai y Abu Dhabi.








http://www.taringa.net/posts/autos-motos/10083199/superbus-de-dubai.html

http://www.curiosasnoticias.com/un-autobus-electrico-a-250-kmh/856551/


----------



## AdonisDeCuarta (May 23, 2012)

Si... bueno... no pretendía tanto... tal vez un monopatín largo de PVC, que sea resistente y liviano, un motor de 1HP o dos de 1/2 HP, dos baterías de plomo y buen asesoramiento.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2012)

AdonisDeCuarta dijo:


> Si... bueno... no pretendía tanto... tal vez un monopatín largo de PVC, que sea resistente y liviano, un motor de 1HP o dos de 1/2 HP, dos baterías de plomo y buen asesoramiento.


 
Si  , no era especificamente para vos 

Que tenes para empezar , motor ?


----------



## AdonisDeCuarta (May 23, 2012)

No, porque no sé qué motor usar. No quiero hacer algo con lo que tenga, porque lo más probable es que no sirva.

Teniendo en cuenta la eficacia de un motor de CC, con 1KW puedo llegar al caballo de fuerza. Y con eso, teniendo en cuenta que el vehículo va a tener un peso de aprox. 30 kilos por las baterías y el motor, debería poder llevar a una persona de 100 kilos a 30 km/h.

Estoy en lo cierto o estoy exagerando?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2012)

Mas o menos 750 Watts es un Hp.

Llevan dos o tres baterías de 12 V 12 A en serie , o sea 24 o 36 Vdc.

Cada batería cuesta entre 200 y 300 ARS


----------



## AdonisDeCuarta (May 23, 2012)

Si, pero 750 Watts con qué tipo de motor? Corregime si me equivoco... una batería de plomo tira 12V y 70A lo cuál nos lleva a 840 Watts. Con dos baterías tengo dos horas y pico de autonomía, no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2012)

No importa si es de CC o es trifásico con driver. 

Con dos baterías , dos horas.


----------



## AdonisDeCuarta (May 24, 2012)

Ok, ese era mi planteo inicial. Si alcanza 30 Km/h al mango, con una carga tengo 60 kms. de autonomía. Nada mal para un vehículo urbano.

El asunto es... cuanto tardan en recargar las baterías y por otro lado, si se puede poner en el vehículo algo que genere, como un motor Stirling o algún panelcito solar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 24, 2012)

AdonisDeCuarta dijo:


> El asunto es... cuanto tardan en recargar las baterías
> 
> y por otro lado, si se puede poner en el vehículo algo que genere, como un motor Stirling o algún panelcito solar.


 
Diez horas en una carga lenta protegiendo la batería , dos horas en carga rápida.

El Motor Stirling es mentira.  

[Broma/ON] Necesitás tantos paneles solares que ya tendrías las alas , al motor le ponés la hélice y a volar !  [Broma/OFF]


----------



## AdonisDeCuarta (May 24, 2012)

Mi idea del Stirling o los paneles era tener algo que recargue la batería cuando no se usa o que en su defecto, pueda agregar un poquito de autonomía mientras anda. 
No sé si los motores Stirling tienen fuerza realmente, pero uno bien hecho va a los pedos con poco calor. Al menos eso se ve en youtube.
Un motorcito de esos sería ideal si logra mover un dínamo ya que quemando cualquier cosa en una calderita que pueda conservar el calor podrías tener un cargador que funcione con el vehículo en movimiento o quieto.
Por otro lado... qué batería podría ir si no es de plomo? Iones de litio? De gel? Es otro precio, claro...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 24, 2012)

Mmmmmmmm , el motor Stirling funciona pero tiene bajísimo rendimiento , andan rápido pero con poca fuerza.

Por eso las bicicletas en España solo aligeran el pedaleo , no funcionan solas.


----------



## AdonisDeCuarta (May 25, 2012)

Ok, presupongo que no va a poder mover ni un dínamo chiquito.

Pero... poniendo un motor de 1Kw de consumo, con dos baterías de 560 Watts tira más de una hora de autonomía. No está mal para una vida peronista "de casa al trabajo y del trabajo a casa". Tengamos en cuenta, que 1Kw, sin subsidio, pagándolo carísimo, cuesta $0,50. Suponiendo alguna pérdida, con a lo sumo $1 podemos hacer 30 kms. No lo veo para nada caro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2012)

Lo encontré navegando por ahí , es una moto eléctrica fabricada en 1998 por EMB Lectra

http://derek.jones.name/lectra/diary/january_2001.html

http://derek.jones.name/lectra/diary/february_2001.html

http://derek.jones.name/my_lectra.html

http://www.electricmotorbike.org/index.php?page=lectra

Otras más :

http://www.bikemenu.com/electric/dealer/dealer.html

.


----------



## AdonisDeCuarta (Ago 28, 2012)

Creía que el foro había muerto!
Ese proyecto de Derek Jones es interesante. Pero no hay una explicación concreta de cómo se hizo.
Eso es lo que falta en internet, un proyecto con la teoría explicada.

Yo sigo creyendo que es viable el monopatín eléctrico con un motor de 1HP y dos baterías de ácido. La recarga de las baterías insume 10 horas, por lo que sería inteligente tener 2 pares y alternarlas mientras las otras se cargan.

Si mal no recuerdo, un motor de 1HP genera un empuje de 10 kilos. No sabría calcular qué velocidad alcanzaría con un peso máximo de 150 kilos sobre el monopatín. Pero como vehículo urbano, tendría que funcionar muy bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 28, 2012)

La falta en Internet es que la gente no lee , eso es una moto comprada , fijate el 4º link que puse . . .


----------



## AdonisDeCuarta (Sep 5, 2012)

Estuve leyendo el cuarto link. Esa moto tiene:

un motor brushless de continua. Algo que si se consigue, debe ser costoso.
El motor es de 3HP. Yo apuntaba a uno de 1HP. Con ese motor dice llegar a 30 mph con una autonomía de una hora a esa velocidad constante. Eso me hace pensar que uno de 1HP no podría llegar a 30km/h. 
No aclara el peso de la motito ni el que soportaría para llegar a esa velocidad. Un monopatín tendría un peso mucho menor.

Y me encantaría tener una.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2012)

Los monopatines traen motores de 250 Watts = 1/3 de Hp

30 mph = 46 kmh


----------



## AdonisDeCuarta (Sep 5, 2012)

Si, ok, pero a qué velocidad van con 1/3 de HP?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2012)

Supongo que a 20 o 30 km/h pero llevando a un pibe


----------



## marianoarcas (Sep 6, 2012)

y una bici, gomas finitas, con un motor electrico de 12 volts, una bateria de 70 amperes, de plomo, en un estado mas o menos se consigue muy barata y dura bastante, en un portaequipaje, tambien vienen motores que se ponen en el centro de la rueda, no se si se consiguen todavia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2012)

Una bici eléctrica cuesta mil y algo de dólares 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-152212760-bicicleta-electrica-e-trotter-motor-250w-hace-40km-con-012-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-431174705-bicicleta-electricamotor-450w-24-km-xh-unica-en-argentina-_JM_


----------



## malesi (Sep 6, 2012)

Lo mejor es tener la bicicleta y luego acoplar el kit
mira esta página, ya veras como gusta.

http://www.ciclotekstore.com/b2c/index.php?page=pp_productos.php&tbusq=1&md=1&ref=12


----------



## marianoarcas (Sep 6, 2012)

no es tan dificil, adaptarle una segunda corona a una bici, y un motor electrico de 12 volts de alguna calefacción de auto o similar, andan por los mismos watts que los que nombran en las bicis


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 23, 2012)

mariano, te imaginas uno de estos bichos paseando por el paseo de las esculturas? jajaja; Me quede pensando en uno de los primeros comentarios... Estas seguro que hay motores de la maquina ejercitadora de caminar que trabajen con 10V? suena interesante y ya me estoy volviendo loco pensando en el control electronico... tengo un amigo que tiene su maquina tirada en el patio y con la lluvia, estoy seguro que no sirve mas....pero si me la da, veremos de hacer magia XD


----------



## marianoarcas (Sep 24, 2012)

daale, yo pongo una bici con todo lo necesario, estudio ingenieria mecanica asi que algo de idea tengo


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 24, 2012)

marianoarcas dijo:
			
		

> si la utn bahia blanca


 entonces somos buena madera 
Che, ahi meti mano en el motor de la caminador auqe mencione anteriormente... mala suerte... tiene un motoreductor con un motor universal 220vac... tamos al horno... otra idea?


----------



## marianoarcas (Sep 29, 2012)

motor de calefaccion "grande"


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 29, 2012)

torres.electronico dijo:


> entonces somos buena madera
> Che, ahi meti mano en el motor de la caminador auqe mencione anteriormente... mala suerte... tiene un motoreductor con un motor universal 220vac... tamos al horno... otra idea?



un inversor de baterias a 220v


----------



## marianoarcas (Sep 29, 2012)

perderia eficencia creo, no?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 29, 2012)

y si,pero si es el motor que tenes a mano,,,,
experimentar con lo que hay hasta que consigas un motor mejor


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y si,pero si es el motor que tenes a mano,,,,
> experimentar con lo que hay hasta que consigas un motor mejor



Al ser la fuente de energía baterías, se debe cuidar hasta el último mA, una conversión CC/CC tiene sus pérdidas = desperdicio de energía.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Esta gente fabrica motores de CC de diversidad de potencias y tensiones.
Le compre en varias oportunidades motores de forzadores de aire acondicionado de micros (2 HP 24V) con muy buenos resultados.

http://www.motortech.com.ar/productos.htm

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Esto ya lo comenté en algún lado 
El motor mas eficiente es el trifásico y para este caso debería ser uno trifásico de bajo voltaje accionado por por un inversor electrónico.
Si bien NO son nada fáciles de conseguir, te garantiza un mejor rendimiento del sistema = ahorro de baterías.

Si el proyecto es suficientemente serio y lo justifica, podrían encarar la reforma integral de un motor común (Jaula de ardilla) reemplazando el rotor por un rotor de imanes permanentes. Y el estátor rebobinarlo a bajo voltaje.


----------



## marianoarcas (Sep 29, 2012)

aca veo que tengo el motor de un viejo ventilador de techo, que podria ser adaptado a la rueda de una bici,  el tema es que es de 220, se puede, rebobinar, y hacerlo un motor pap de 12 volts?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2012)

Motor 220Vca = Muchas vueltas de alambre de bajo calibre.
Mismo motor, pero en 12 v = Pocas vueltas de alambre y alto calibre.

Si se puede rebobinar, si es que te das bastante maña.

Yo no haría PaP, por el rendimiento *! Vio ¡*


----------



## marianoarcas (Sep 29, 2012)

seria la unica forma de hacer que gire o no?

y tambien aumenta el torque


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 29, 2012)

estoy pensando en unos motores CC que vi por ahi de 24Vcc, creo que eran de una antena parabolica vieja; Fogo, vi unos carritos de golf caseros (de un inventor comodorense) con esos motores trifasicos... En realidad, creo que eran tetrapolares (no pude pispear mucho), y lo que me sorprendio, es que sin reducciones, tenian una velocidad importante... Los motores casi seguro que los consigo, pero las baterias va a esatr medio complicado...mas si implemento un banco con las baterias esas amarillas que se ve en el video y fotos (acá en comodoro, estan 1100$ c/u - Yo tengo la misma marca, pero tapa superior, que son las recomendadas para audio)... Ahora el 10 se viene mi primer hija, asi que calculo que voy a esatr algo medio complicado en cuanto finanzas, pero tengo una reserva dando vuelta por ahi... Si no llego con lo que tengo, le doy para adelante... La parte electrica y electronica lo veo sencillo (entre ""); La parte mecanica creo que voy a tener problemas por que tengo una maquina chica de soldar y no sirve para caños (los funde)... Si alguien ofrece precio por materiales y mano de obra, quizás se ajuste al presupuesto y hacemos algo... Saludos

PD: qwue lastima que no vi este mismo mensaqje hace un par de meses atras... vendi los 2 cuatri que tenia al dope en el patio sin usar...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2012)

Este es un manual sobre como convertir un motor en generador, el mismo principio se puede aplicar a un motor sincrónico con imanes permanentes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2012)

Por aquí una nota de aplicación como para comenzar a bosquejar el controlador del motor


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 29, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Por aquí una nota de aplicación como para comenzar a bosquejar el controlador del motor



 Estuve pispeando un poco a modo leída rápida, y por lo que veo en la nota técnica, es algo similar a un Brushless que traen las lectoras de CD-DVD etc, pero con control de fase... 
Ahora a la noche lo voy a ver bien porque se me nublo un poco la idea cuando estaba mirando el programa entero; Hace rato que no toco ASM (últimamente me estaba haciendo muy asiduo al PBP)
Vos crees entonces que un motor trifásico sería lo ideal, ¿no? O sea, la ventaja sería mejor torque y consumo justificado de energía...¿hasta ahí te entendí bien?


----------



## marianoarcas (Oct 1, 2012)

estaba viendo la parte mecánica, se podría utilizar una corona en la rueda, montada en un centro tal como la tiene las bicimotos y poner cualquiera sea el tipo de motor, de forma transversal tirando con una cadena y piñón creo que este sera el sistema mas flexible de construir ya que se adapta al motor que podamos conseguir y es un sistema ampliamente probado

ya estoy haciendo un relevamiento de datos, para ir a una velocidad de 30 km/h que a mi criterio me parece una buena velocidad para que vaya la bici, tengo que tener 270 rpm en la rueda trasera tengo que ingeniármelas para medir el torque que necesito



creo que el motor de ventilador no va a andar, tiene 28 bobinas, y no es divisible por 3 fases, o estoy mal?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 1, 2012)

Ya lei que Fogo no lo recomienda , pero te da justo para un PAP poniendole los imanes afuera.

Y fijate los de lavarropas o secarropas de tipo universal :

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-434206069-motor-ariston-lavasecarropas-_JM?redirectedFromParent=MLA428646208_

Les calculo algo mas de medio HP y llegan a las 12.000 RPM


----------



## torres.electronico (Oct 1, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ...Les calculo algo mas de medio HP y llegan a las 12.000 RPM


 te olvidas de la tension y corriente que necesitas para poder generar esa energia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 1, 2012)

No me olvido.

Un HP son setescientos y algo de Watts.

750 / 12 = 62 A
750 / 24 = 31 A
750 / 36 = 20 A 

Y hay que calcularle el rendimiento . . .


----------



## torres.electronico (Oct 2, 2012)

hermoso varidor con puente H habria que hacer, con unos driver que cocinarian unos huevos fritos  Hay un CI ideal para esto (IR21362), tenia sus mañas y ya no se consigue mas...
Ahora subo a la tarde como arme un controlador de velocidad de un motor universal... la electronica hay que re verla por que era de poco torque, pero el programa del pic, sirve


----------



## jping (Nov 24, 2012)

Hola, os pregunto sobre la viabilidad de mi próximo proyecto. Tengo por ahí algún motor de lavadora y viendo que los motores y los kits para bicicletas eléctricas son bastante caros y según dicen de poca duración y los inverter de 1000/1500w bastante baratos, se me ocurrió fabricar un kart con un motor de lavadora.

Supongo que habría que conectar al menos un par de baterías en paralelo de 12v y 100Ah a un inverter que transforme los 12v a 220v y alimente el motor. Ahora el problema sería el circuito necesario para las dos velocidades normal de lavado para salida y de centrifugado controlando la potencia para marcha, así como y la marcha atras.

¿Alguine se anima a orientarme sobre el circuito necesario?

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 24, 2012)

Esos motores tienen muy poca potencia , ni te va a mover el Kart.

Otra posibilidad sería un motor de lavarropas con carbones  , esos levantan como 12.000 RPM , así que reduciendo mecanicamente las revoluciones aumentaríamos la fuerza.


_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-433720596-lavarropas-ariston-motor-origitalia-funcionando-garantia-_JM_


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 24, 2012)

dosme, no es por contradecir, pero estas seguro que ese motor usa carbones?
ese modelo en si no lo conosco pero de lavarropas que conosco no son de carbones


----------



## Scooter (Nov 25, 2012)

Si, los de las nuevas que tienen muchas velocidades de centrifugado suelen ser motores de colector.
Por otra parte para mover un coche lo que importa es el par, no las revoluciones. Y el par está relacionado con la corriente, no es que no se pueda, pero para arrancar un motor en carga seguramente no valdrá un inverter sencillo porque da poca corriente y onda cuadrada y ambas cosas limitan el ya escaso par de un motor de inducción. Haría falta un variador de frecuencia como ya se ha dicho muchas veces


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 25, 2012)

Si , esos motores relativamente nuevos son de colector y llevan tacómetro , ya tengo uno sobre la mesa y pensando en rebobinarlo para 24 o 36 V

Fijate en la tercer foto que se ve el colector de delgas (negrito en éste caso) y en el extremo del eje el tacómetro , en la segunda foto se ve el rotor bobinado.

Y  la potencia es similar a la de jaula de ardilla , posiblemente cercana al tercio de Hp , pero me refería a que es mas facil administrar velocidad y potencia en los universales


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 25, 2012)

si vi la foto pero pense que era el interruptor de velocidad, si me han tocado motores con tacometro pero siempre jaula de ardilla, estare atento para la proxima, yo no bobino, me da una flojera.... que hasta parecen dos...


----------



## jping (Nov 27, 2012)

Oido cocina, bueno el motor es este o por lo menos por fuera es igual, tengo otro desmontado tambien igual pero no pone especificaciones por ningún lado.






Sobre la potencia calculo que tendrá entre 200-500W y no lleva escobillas (carbones) pero en las bicicletas eléctricas lo que abunda son de 250-350W y se mueven con soltura aunque el rozamiento es menor. En nuestro caso un motor de lavadora mueve 5kg de ropa que mojada pueden llegar a ser 20-25Kg o mas, eso sí con un plato de unos 30cm que se acciona por correa

Todavía no tengo claro si montar un kart, un triciclo o un patinete que me seduce aún más porque se podría transportar en el coche y hacer rutas campestres.

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 27, 2012)

Puedo agregar algo que es cierto de donde se lo mire:

Cuantas más etapas de conversión se agreguen más eficiencia se pierde...y más peso se agrega...lo cual exige más a los motores...

Entonces, si tenés baterías de 12V o las pones en paralelo con motor de 12Vcc o  las ponés en serie y usas motores de 24Vcc o 36Vcc y listooo


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 28, 2013)

Buena idea, aunque se le olvido lo obvio: un descansa pies.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 28, 2013)

Sip , tenés razón , pero podria ser una prueba "preliminar" no?

Ya conté por algún lado que una vez le puse una batería de 12 V de moto a un E-Kart de juguete :loco: , que llevaba motor de 6 V y los pibes no lo usaban mas porque se aburrían 

Le advertí a mi amigo la poca o ninguna futura vida del artefacto , y no le importó  , total estaba tirado por el patio oxidándose .

La primera prueba que hizo el pibe fué un Wheeling y quedó sentado en el piso  my Good  .

Lo miraba con recelo y ponía excusas  , despacito lo ayudé teniéndoselo en el arranque y luego le enseñé que echara el cuerpo adelante y santo remedio , le dieron una paliza terrible porque en verdad andaba bastante bastante fuerte  y se le empezaron a romper caños , plásticos etc etc , así que lo soldábamos , le poníamos refuerzos , atado con alambre , abrazaderas , precintos 

El fabricante ni se imagina lo que disfrutaron ese kart los pibes


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2013)

Interesante video sobre como funcionan las ruedas motoras


----------



## blanko001 (May 29, 2013)

Yo utilizaría un motor de imanes permanentes de neodimio o algo así, muy eficientes, que cuando se vaya en bajada funcione como generador y recargue parte de la batería, y además el principio funcionaría para frenar un poco el vehículo en las bajadas. No se... solo es una idea.


----------



## acacho (Jun 1, 2013)

Recién descubro este tema.
Por demás de interesante.

Yo arranqué con cosas un poco más grandes que un monopatín.

La camioneta logra un torque máximo de 24 kgm. y el motor diesel original entregaba 11 kgm. Obvio que la caja y el diferencial sufren un poco.

En el caso del tractor, la transmisión no tiene problemas. El torque máximo es de 32 kgm. Lo bueno es que lo entrega a muy bajas vueltas.
De hecho, en el video está subiendo una cuesta de casi 45º con el motor a 300 rpm.











El sistema es simple: baterías en serie, variador de velocidad, y motor trifásico.
Es más o menos lo que están usando todos los autos eléctricos, o sea trifásica de tensión elevada y control de velocidad por frecuencia.
Con esto se logra bajas pérdidas por la menor corriente circulante ya que la tensión en contínua es de casi 600 volts, y por la eficiencia de los componentes, de alrededor de 98% en el caso del variador y más del 90% en el motor.
Además el sistema permite el frenado regenerativo, con lo que se aumenta la eficiencia general, en el caso del uso urbano, o sea frenando a cada rato, o aprovechando las pendientes en descenso.

Para pequeños vehículos, creo que lo más barato, más fácil de conseguir y más compacto para una buena potencia son los motores de rotor bobinado, que se usan con alterna, pero son básicamente de contínua.

Específicamente, los taladros de mano, como los que se consiguen con marca de supermercado y que cuestan unos 200 pesitos argentinos(u$s 25 a 40, según el tipo de cambio) tienen unos 400 a 500w en general, y algunos llegan a los 700 u 800. También están los taladros a batería, pero esos tienen muy poca pulenta y las baterías no duran nada, y encima suelen ser de 7,2 volts, o sea que con baterías de plomo se nos complica.

Si colocamos pequeñas baterías en serie en 48 o 72v. ( ¡cuidado a partir de los 72 que ya empieza a ser peligroso!), y rebobinamos los motores para esa tensión, tenemos algo barato, potente, sencillo, y de yapa, con una caja reductora incorporada!!!! y con un mandril para usar de repuesto en otro taladro. . . . .Ojo que además de rebobinar hay que cambiar los carbones porque la corriente aumenta!

En un monopatín, una bici, o algo así, 1 hp, o sea 700 a 800 w, alcanza para llegar a 60km/h, velocidad más que suficiente para reventarse la cabeza.

El control de velocidad puede ser electrónico, pero si se quiere algo barato y sencillo, se pone el motor a régimen y se hace un acople a fricción, a correa, o con un embrague centrífugo de ciclomotor.

Lo de las celdas solares que leí por ahí más arriba, no es nada voluminoso, ni caro.
Eso sí: para que sea barato, hay que comprarle las celdas a los chinos, esperar un mes a que lleguen, y ponerse a soldar cablecitos para armar el panel uno mismo. Pero creo que estamos en el lugar adecuado para ello.
En el caso de una bici, que puede tener un consumo de unos 250 watts, a 25 - 30 km/h, si la usamos una hora recorremos 25 km sin pedalear, que no es nada poco, con 250wh de energía.
Para reponer esa energía en un día soleado, nos alcanza con un panel de 65w reales. Si compramos las celdas en China, esto puede costar menos de 50 dólares.
Y un panel de 65w lleva 36 celdas de 15cm x 7,5cm, o sea ocupa 0,405 m2, esto es un panel de 1 metro por medio metro. Hasta en el balcón de un departamento orientación norte, se puede captar la energía necesaria para hacer hasta 30 kilómetros sin caminar . . . y sin contaminar.
Aguante la masa crítica! ( que algún porteño explique al foro qué es eso )


----------



## 426ivan (Abr 26, 2014)

Hola gente. Estoy fabricando para mis niños un karting a baterias utilizando el motor de un viejo taladro a baterias. Es un motor de 24V y estoy usando baterias de gel de 6V-1,2Ah para que funcione. Pero en realidad, la idea era utilizarlas ya que no consigo que funcione. El motor del taladro soporta facilmente la tarea porque cuando compre las 4 baterias logre que se mueva perfectamente, pero se me han descargado y no logro recuperar el desempeño inicial. Las he tratado de cargar con una fuente de PC en 7,2V y si bien se cargan, no mueven el motor como antes. Incluso medi la corriente que pueden entregar cortocircuitandolas rapidamente con el multimetro para leer la capacidad de entregar corriente que tienen y me da unos 2 a 3A. Como es posible que a 6V 3A no logre siquiera empezar a girar el motor? Tampoco quiero ponerles 24V directos porque van a despegar del suelo!! jaja. Pero 6 o 12V deberian hacer que camine lentamente. Mi problema esta entonces en el cargador. Que debo tener en cuenta para fabricar uno? Busque por aqui y mas alla de los 10-20% por encima de la tension nominal de la bateria (por eso uso 7,2V), cuanto tiempo debo esperar la carga? Como determino cuando este cargada? Estoy considerando mal el tipo de bateria a utilizar? Un gran abrazo para todos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 26, 2014)

Hola, bueno vamos por partes: 1ro. Una bateria de 6V 1.2Ah es un tanto poco para ese desempeño. En fin, si las baterías son viejas el resultado es el que manifiestas. 2do.  El cargador puede tener problemas, que es menos probable 3ro. El motor puede tener el colector sucio o escobillas gastadas. 4to. Para orientar al origen del problema convendría alimentar el motor con una fuente de 24V. con capacidad suficiente de corriente.
Además como dato, no es lo mismo corriente en cortocircuito, que max. corriente en tensión nominal.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 26, 2014)

No se que corriente consumía mi atornillador pero con una fuente de 2A no hacia ni el gesto. Lo puse con una de PC que da 30 y sin problemas.

Así a ojo una batería de 1,5Ah le dará bastante risa al atornillador.
Habrá que ver la corriente real que puede entregar no en cortocircuito sino a tensión nominal, que será 1A o así 

A ojo me parece que te falta corriente


----------



## silicon blood (Abr 26, 2014)

Una bateria de 1.2 Ah te debe durar unos 10 minutos maximo con ese motor full pata con algo de carga conectada al mismo, ejemplo, el carro.

1.2 Ah quiere decir que puede entregar (estando full) 1.2/20 = 60 mA durante 20 horas. Pero si aumentas la corriente, la disminución del tiempo no es lineal, esa curva la puedes ver en el datasheet de tu bateria, de paso dependiendo de lo que diga el datasheet puede variar el metodo de carga de la bateria.


----------



## 426ivan (Abr 27, 2014)

Que bien. Muchas gracias por las respuestas. Creo que estoy pifiando la idea. Primero, las baterias deben estar algo viejas. Creia tenerlas nuevas pero me comentan algo que sospecho y que en sintesis debe ser el problema real. Segundo:No sabia que no era lo mismo en corto circuito. Pensaba que era la peor condicion y en ese caso deberoa funcionar igual. Les agradezco el aporte, creo que tengo que empezar a buscar una bateria mas grande. Qué cosas no? (como diria Quico del chavo del ocho...) Yo que venia tan ahorrador en materiales y ahora tengo que comprar una bateria o dos de 12V7Ah (gel) por lo menos!! O mis pequeños seguiran hasta el hartazgo a lo bart simpson: " cuando estará listo?...cuando estará listo?....cuando estará listo?...cuando estará listo? " 
Muchas gracias! Cuando finalmente lo haga funcionar subo fotos para que vean!! 
Un saludo desde Catamarca.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 1, 2019)

Batería de moto = Ignición


----------



## RolisFLD (May 17, 2022)

Buenas, tengo un motor de 120V 2.5hp de caminadora, el cual pienso usar para una moto eléctrica, pienso usar el controlador del compañero pablodeo del siguiente link:

Manejar un motor cc de 90v con pwm

Pero mi pregunta principal es, que sería más conveniente y/o eficiente, usar 2 baterías de 12V, en paralelo y un inversor, para llegar a los 120V, o usar 10 pilas de 12V en serie, las pilas para el inversor serían del tipo automotriz de gel, y las que se usarían en serie serían de las de 12V 19 ah, saludos y gracias por sus comentarios.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2022)

2.5 hp x 745,7 Watts = 1,864.25 Watts

1,864.25 Watts / 12V = 155.35 Amperes

El rendimiento del inversor será de un 90 - 95 % ¿? Lo cual aumentaría la corriente otro 5 o 10 % mas.


----------



## RolisFLD (May 17, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 2.5 hp x 745,7 Watts = 1,864.25 Watts
> 
> 1,864.25 Watts / 12V = 155.35 Amperes
> 
> El rendimiento del inversor será de un 90 - 95 % ¿? Lo cual aumentaría la corriente otro 5 o 10 % mas.


Serían 10 pilas de 12V 155ah?, Y el inversor de que capacidad tendría que ser?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 17, 2022)

RolisFLD dijo:


> Serían 10 pilas de 12v 155ah?,


@Scooter teléfonoooooo!!!!


----------



## J2C (May 17, 2022)

.



Y olvidarse de lo que pesan esas 10 pilas (baterías) de 155 A !!!!!!!!


----------



## RolisFLD (May 17, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Y olvidarse de lo que pesan esas 10 pilas (baterías) de 155 A !!!!!!!!


Precisamente pensé eso 😞


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2022)

Con 155 ah ( batería de camión) andarías entre media hora a 45 minutos , mas o menos.


----------



## Scooter (May 17, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> @Scooter teléfonoooooo!!!!


Déjalo estar


Si es que me tiráis de la lengua:





						Aclaración de conceptos. Q e I
					

A petición del Dr. Zoiberg abro este hilo para aclarar unas unidades que habitualmente se intercambian entre si siendo dos cosas diferentes.  Q Carga eléctrica, se mide en C Columbio o Coulomb  Indica la carga eléctrica disponible, el número de electrones que hay en un sitio determinado para que...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 17, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> "El rendimiento del inversor será de un 90 - 95 % ¿?


!Nin a palos , quizaz en lo maximo unos 87% y eso con viento a favor y ribanceira abajo , jajajajajajajaja !
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Scooter (May 17, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Nin a palos , quizaz en lo maximo unos 87% y eso con viento a favor y ribanceira abajo , jajajajajajajaja !
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


Y falta el rendimiento del motor que es otro 85% siendo optimista.
Así que hay que dividir por 0,85.
La potencia que indica el fabricante del motor suele ser la mecánica en el eje.


----------



## Scooter (May 17, 2022)

... y el rendimiento de la reducción mecánica, porque dudo que funcione con un acoplamiento directo.
Si los engranajes sin buenos puede llegar a un 99% o casi pero si son malos puede ser un desastre.


----------



## RolisFLD (May 17, 2022)

Entonces la opción es cambiar el motor? Cuál sería uno recomendable?


----------



## ricbevi (May 17, 2022)

RolisFLD dijo:


> Entonces la opción es cambiar el motor? Cuál sería uno recomendable?


El que teniendo en cuenta todas las indicaciones que te adelantaron te permita llevar/mover el peso resultante(motor, batería, chasis, carga a desplazar, etc. ) a la distancia o con la autonomía que quieras a la velocidad que sea suficiente para ti.

Ese es ni mas ni menos el motor que necesitas. Si quieres le adicionas un plus en alguno de los parámetros que anhelas para no andar justo.


----------



## Scooter (May 18, 2022)

RolisFLD dijo:


> Buenas, tengo un motor de 120V 2.5hp de caminadora, el cual pienso usar para una moto eléctrica, pienso usar el controlador del compañero pablodeo del siguiente link:
> 
> Manejar un motor cc de 90v con pwm
> 
> Pero mi pregunta principal es, que sería más conveniente y/o eficiente, usar 2 baterías de 12V, en paralelo y un inversor, para llegar a los 120V, o usar 10 pilas de 12V en serie, las pilas para el inversor serían del tipo automotriz de gel, y las que se usarían en serie serían de las de 12V 19 ah, saludos y gracias por sus comentarios.


Si el motor es de 90V coloca 8 baterías de 12V en serie para llegar a 90V
¿Es motor de continua o brushless?
Si es motor de continua:
¿Es motor serie, paralelo, mixto, o imanes fijos?
¿Que par y que RPM tiene ?

Pon una foto de la placa.


¿Que velocidad y aceleración queires?

En principio "todo" vale para "todo", que luego se mueva a 2 km/h puedes tomarlo como "funciona" o como "no funciona" según tus exigencias.


----------



## RolisFLD (May 18, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> Si el motor es de 90V coloca 8 baterías de 12V en serie para llegar a 90V
> ¿Es motor de continua o brushless?
> Si es motor de continua:
> ¿Es motor serie, paralelo, mixto, o imanes fijos?
> ...


----------

